# Golf 1.8TSI and JB1



## espo92 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I don't know my status on how many people have actually installed a JB1 with a Golf 1.8T, but I know there seems to be a lack of information online. I will be here to provide any knowledge I gain over the next few months of playing around/testing it, and try to provide as good a review as possible.

*Pictures*

(I forgot to take some!, but they'll be here soon)

*Review:*
*Install:*
The install is as easy as outlined in the instructions. Well, mostly. Plugs B,C, and D, you just follow Burger motorsports instructions to a T.

With all wires, I pulled them up through a hole on the 90 elbow of the stock airbox. I had trouble squeezing the connectors through any other place, and then routing them further down. 

Plug B- Super simple, right on top. Simply plug in stock connector to female connector, and plug new male connector into stock female.

Plug C- When you look down on the engine, heading down towards the fan, you see it. Its 14 pins. If you follow the instructions and pull it towards the fan, it kind of rotates forward, this allows you to see the back that holds the connector. This makes freeing the cable much easier. Simply plug in, and easy peasy.

Plug D- First off, I have no clue how anyone does this from the engine bay top. Even when I had taken the bottom off, I stuck a screwdriver in by it, so i had a clue of where my arm had to go, and still couldn't really get to it. 
That being said, taking off the eight t-25 screws on the bottom was super simple using a simple floor jack and a t-25 bit in a drill. Then using a flathead to lift the bottom, and free it, I could see it clearly. I did have some trouble removing the connector, but after re-reading the instructions and noting the *push in and then pull out* comment, it came out instantly.

Plug A- The problem child for our cars. Simply put, the plug that looks like it is what the instructions are talking about is no the right one.









It is 2 pin, and the male/female attachment on the JB1 is looking for a 3 pin. I was provided with









however my engine bay looks like...








.

All of this being said, I was advised to simply ignore this plug for the time being. It is the RPM connector (going into the crank assembly), and is only used on the Stage 2 Map.

After closing the car all up, the car turned back on, 3 connectors on, and all zip-tied up to make sure no unwanted movement is there (and they are simple enough to remove if such a situation arises).

In all, installation was a breeze when I had the support of knowing Plug A was not necessary to run stage 1 levels of boost.

*Driving:*
Oh, the fun part. At first turning the car on was so rewarding. I have not had the best luck with mods in the past, and was half expecting it to not work, but the instructions were clear enough even I found a way to install it properly. I decided to drive to my local Target to buy some removable adhesive, and it give me an excuse to mess around with the car and jump on the freeway for an exit, which includes two long enough on-ramps. I kept the pedal civil through my neighborhood, but once I turned onto the 45-mph road I live off of, sport mode was on and I was accelerating. I do not know if by that point the ECU had adjusted properly, or if I just wanted it to be working, but the car seemed to have more pickup. By the time I had reached the on-ramp, I had 2-3 more good pulls to 50 from a slow enough speed, so I gunned it. The car felt good. I do believe the turbo noises were louder than before, and the car was certainly faster. I have no official data to prove as such, but the smile on my face told me everything I needed to know.

In the near future, I plan on completing a few 0-60 runs and a dyno run or two before moving on to the full accessory list of bolt-ons to release the potential of my new JB1. 

Also: Car picture, just because.


----------



## Z06jerry (May 29, 2006)

espo92 said:


> In the near future, I plan on completing a few 0-60 runs and a dyno run or two before moving on to the full accessory list of bolt-ons to release the potential of my new JB1.


Looking forward to seeing your results. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## espo92 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dyno runs are scheduled for Wednesday. So sooner than later. Biggest improvement so far is the noticeable difference from 40 on.


----------



## Dominar (May 15, 2014)

espo92 said:


> Dyno runs are scheduled for Wednesday. So sooner than later. Biggest improvement so far is the noticeable difference from 40 on.


Awesome! Thanks for sharing this information with us 

I'd like to knowthe difference between this and the Neuspeed power module and which gives out more power, stand-alone on a stock TSi.

Can't wait to see your results :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish they made the JB1 for the non-MQB TSI.


----------



## gxc20th (Aug 15, 2013)

Installed JB1, Injen intake, and DV+ on my golf 1.8TSI. Made such a noticeable difference. Car pulls much harder and feels very linear. People would always mess with me on the road and I've managed to surprise a few with how quick it is now. I emailed about that extra plug the 1.8 doesn't use and they told me they have a test car they'll be working with for a while and may find a use for that plug if necessary.


----------



## espo92 (Mar 20, 2012)

So here are the results:



*Disclaimer*

Mustang Dyno, which is known to run considerably lower than dynojet.














End results net a +29 HP / +55 FT-LB torque gained from the unit as seen on a mustang dyno.



I cannot speak loud enough for how happy the JB1 has made me. It has transformed the car. It is not crazy fast, but enough that I catch myself mashing my foot a bit much.





APR Stock: 151/189 to the wheels on 93 octane (Dyno Jet)

My Stock: 138/167 to the wheels on 93 octane (Mustang)



Seems to be 9-12% off from one another 



My Map 1 JB1: 167/216 to the wheels on 93 octane (mustang dyno)



To make my numbers more comparable to the standard.



182/244 to the wheels on 93 octane (mustang->dynojet conversion)



I plan on looking into a down pipe, and an intake as my next two mods, and seeing what the extra airflow will allow the car to do.


----------



## focswagen (Jan 26, 2013)

Just for informations sake, APR actually showed 160whp/183wtq on 93. 










Very cool write up, I hope more companies find their way to support the new 1.8.

- Drew


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

Thread revival,

But did you find the 1.8t running thr jb1 actually benefited with a downpipe and intake?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

